# Fiat Ducato Rapido 786f Fridge / Freezer Controls



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, could someone tell me what the switch on the right-hand side of my Rapido fridge/freezer is for please.
I don't know if this is something that has been added as there is no mention of it in the instructions.
In the bottom position "F" a fan starts up
Thanks Phil








[/URL][/img]


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Could be a previous owner added a extra fan to the back of the fridge/freezer to help cool it down it hot weather, This is a wild guess but I would say that in the A position there is a temp sensor somewhere that kicks the fan in automatically, in the O position the fan is permanently off, and in the F position it turns it on manually. !!!!

M


----------



## ian0685 (Dec 5, 2012)

This is for a cooling fan behind the fridge to assisst in air flow,when it hot outside. leave in position A it will come on when required. position F is to Force it on O is for off.


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

I thought that it might be for something like that, probably best to leave it on "A" then, especially with the weather we have had recently.
Thanks very much for the replies
Phil


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It may have helped if you said what model of fridge this was.
After a lot of thought (mixed with no knowledge) I think that the "F" is for Fan.
"O" usually means Off
"A" may mean Automatic

I do not know this fridge and could not find it in Google. The switch however looks as if it was added by a previous owner. As some fridges need a little extra cooling in hot weather, my guess would be that someone added something like a computer fan.
If you undo the refrigerator vents with a half turn on the two plastic screws on each vent. Pull the vent out from the screw end carefully. You should be able to confirm the function of the switch.

Alan


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

I forgot to take note of the fridge model when I was visiting her in the compound, as after my wife pulled one of the cupboard knobs off, I noticed a light flashing on the solar panel controller inside and was trying to work out what it meant, (possible another question soon, lol)
I have two manuals Elecrolux Domestic RM 7655L and one for Electolux Domestic RM 6501., so it looks like it has been replaced sometime.
The controls on my fridge don't seem to match exactly the diagrams in either of the manuals


----------

